# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  How to clear the clipboard's contents?

## alicew

I need to clear or empty the contents in the clipboard before I close out the Access 2000 application.  I tried clipboard.clear VB code it gave me an error message that "variable not defined".  Is there a library I need to reference to or some other code I can use?

Please help!

----------


## PinkPanther2003

Try this out

http://www.mvps.org/access/api/api0049.htm 
(watch the wrap). 

This lists several functions (using APIs) to do this. Apparently there's a Docmd.RunCmd constant to do this too, but it's fiddley.

HTH,

Peter

----------


## alicew

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.

Have a Good Day!

----------

